# Anyone ever try this? kid warmer in a 55-gallon barrel



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.vkvboers.com/Barrel.pdf

I have seen this in use yesterday when looking at some boer babies.
It seems to work really well. 2 kids can go in there at a time and it is a good spot to put them after initial dry is done or after they eat their first meal. They warm up when they need to and it helps them dry off if they are still a little wet.

It's just a 55-gallon plastic drum with a big cut-out hole towards the bottom and a small hole in the top for a heat lamp.
With this "direct" heat I think one may even be able to use a lower watt heat bulb instead of a 250.

I am going to try it tomorrow with kids coming soon.
When it gets cold I can turn it on and not worry about barn fires.

What do you all think?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Never tried it, but have wanted to! A lot of people I know have used them and love them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Never tried it...but I like that idea. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have never tried it either but that is very cool! I may try it!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

This looks great, but I wish they would have shown the top where the light goes.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I have one hubby made for me. I'll try getting some photos this weekend when I transfer my kids into it. I think our light is only a 50 watt. Have to double check but I believe 250 watts would be too warm, at least in my application.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It is neat. I have seen them used. I agree with Christy that the 250 bulb might be too warm. Maybe if you try a 250 put a temp gauge in there and see what it goes to after a while just to be sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a couple of them. I also have 2-250gal sprayer tanks with one end cut off and stood on that end so I can put straw in them, and the fill hole acts as the door. They hold 9 one month old kids. as with the 55 gal you can adjust the height of the lamp for desired heat. If you have them where the sun can hit them you can shut the light of in the day time. A 350 gal tote will hold a lot of kids too. I use 250 watt bulbs in all of them.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, Both my mom and I thought a 250 would be too warm. We are definitely going to pick something else up.
The only other option is a 100 or 120 heat bulb.
Other than that there are only the non-heat bulbs-75 watts, although they still put out some heat.

Sideplaner- I think you must get loads of kids for all that :shocked: 
Would be a nice set up though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Well they do make a clear heat bulb that is 125 watt, but they cost the same as 250 so that is what we buy also in an open area say beside the pen the kids keep warm with a 250 I don't have one of these barrels in every stall but have one in the barn, in case of an emergency. The bigger ones like the tote and tanks are outside. They no longer hold all the kids so it is a mad scramble about sundown with the kids getting their spot for the nite. I did build a bigger shelter that I have my creep feeder in but it is full at nite now too. These kids are growing so fast and the Does are milking so hard that they have milk goiters!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay I made it today.
All looks good I just need to get a 125 watt heat bulb.
I am going to torch the opening so it would be smooth instead of using duct tape.
I will post pics with the kids using it in 3-9 days when the kids are here for anyone who would want to see it.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

So what happens when we can no longer get incandescent bulbs? Wonder if they will still make heat lamps?

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industrie ... 52256656/1


----------

